# ATHENS | Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts | U/C



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

A new cultural venue in Athens is under construction this period.

a presentation of the project from: 
http://www.onassis.gr/sectpage_prn.php?lang=en&id=7

A marvel of architecture on Syngrou Avenue in Athens will soon host the multifaceted cultural events organized by the Alexander S. Onassis Foundation, as well as by other notable institutions promoting the letters and fine arts.

The foundations of the Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts were laid in the year 2000. It is being built at the sole expense and supervision of the Foundation. The building, with a surface area of 18,000 sq m, is being constructed on a plot of private land measuring 3,000 sq m, and covers an entire block.

The international competition for the design of the building attracted 66 candidates from all over the world. The winning design was put forward by the French architectural firm "Architecture Studio", which provided for a building 89 feet tall, faced with white marble and glass, in a reference to the minimalism demonstrated by Ancient Greek architecture.

The building is destined to be a model of contemporary architecture. Its simplicity of volume and plainness of form have a powerfully monumental character. At the same time, the outside of the building lends it an expression of mystery, like changing scenery. By day, the white horizontal strips of marble on the facades reflect the light of Attika, producing a wave-like impression.

The opposite happens at night, when the white marble strips are illuminated in a different way and the inside of the building becomes visible, revealing the shell surrounding the large performance halls.

The building consists of:

* A 900 seat amphitheatre, with a stage that can accommodate theatrical performances, a symphony orchestra, opera, dance, cinema, lectures and conferences
* A 220 seat hall, suitable for smaller theatrical, musical or dance performances, lectures and special audio-visual shows (multimedia, virtual reality)
* 700 sq m of exhibition space
* An open air theatre
* An electronic library
* A professional recording studio
* A restaurant (with an open-air section) for artistic events
* An underground parking and storage space 

The architectural redesign of both amphitheatres and of the ground level bar area was assigned to Mr. Mark Foley of the British architectural firm Burrell Foley Fischer Llp, Architects Urban Designers. The architectural lighting of both amphitheatres was assigned to Mr. James Morse of Light & Design Associates while the building-wide design of architectural lighting was assigned to Eleftheria Deko & Associates.

The goals of the Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts are multifarious. Among them is to encourage the development of Modern Greek culture and its promotion outside of Greece, as well as providing Greek artists with a fully equipped cultural center where they can present their work.

The Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts will also give foreign journalists, critics, and cultural managers a chance to become acquainted with the work of Greek artists. At the same time, it will give Greek artists the opportunity to make use of the Foundation's network of valuable contacts abroad, created in the course of its long-term involvement with the world of culture.

The Board of Directors has decided that the building will also be used for events organised jointly with foreign organizations, if such events are of interest to the Greek public, especially in the case of works that exhibit Greek elements.

Following the Foundation's decision to allow for the redesigning of specific wings of the building and the re-examination of the building's designs in general, in addition to serious delays by the building's contractors, the Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts will be inaugurated in the year 2010.

http://www.architecture-studio.fr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

more pictures:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Really odd building.
I am not sure why Athens insists on this blocky architecture but it could be worse!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

are there 3 halls for concerts and theatre?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

> * A 900 seat amphitheatre, with a stage that can accommodate theatrical performances, a symphony orchestra, opera, dance, cinema, lectures and conferences


if its 900 seat, then i think its gonna be the bigest close theater in Greece. right?


Giorgio said:


> Really odd building.
> I am not sure why Athens insists on this blocky architecture but it could be worse!


i really like this one  even now, during the construction 



Kuvvaci said:


> are there 3 halls for concerts and theatre?


if you mean in this bulding, yes... 3 theatres/concert halls or smthn


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

this center will add so much to the city! it is also opera house.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

yes indeed... its a super wow project for athens


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

^^Yes I agree, it will add both in terms of architecture and culture of course. There are two halls; the main hall will be able to accommodate concerts, opera, theatre or other events. The second hall is smaller and as you see at the plan is above the main hall. At the basement you may see a third hall which is the professional recording studio.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ will it be the second in Athens after Megaron Mouzikis?

As I know (it can be wrong), Megaron Mouzikis is not suitable for opera and ballet. It is said to me that Athens use Olimpia theare as opera. Is that true?


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

It is a great building..im sue when it will finished it will continue the tradition of the Onassis foundation buildings which are just incredible like Onassis Hospital on the same avenue at Syngrou....


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

ovem said:


> if its 900 seat, then i think its gonna be the bigest close theater in Greece. right?


The biggest closed-type theater in Athens (and in whole Hellas i believe) is the Badminton theater, 2.500 seats.
It opened the previous year.



















http://www.badmintontheater.gr/theater.asp


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ wow


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

The 2nd biggest in Athens is the "Friends of Music Hall" (at Megaron Mousikis), 1.961 seats.




























www.megaron.gr
www.onassis.gr
www.fotobox.gr

----------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------

The 3rd is the "Alexandra Trianti Hall" (at Megaron Mousikis), 1.750 seats










www.telmaco.gr

-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

The 4th is the "Pallas theater", 1.500 seats










www.ellthea.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

more pictures from the project.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

www.onassis.gr

http://www.architecture-studio.fr/


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like it! It looks great.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

:nuts:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Giorgio said:


> Really odd building.
> I am not sure why Athens insists on this blocky architecture but it could be worse!


I agree.


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

I have to see it for myself. Becuase if I just base it from the diagrams it looks blah to me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Today pics:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

nice contribution christos...interesting pics from the construction of the building.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

more images from the interior:

the main hall/









the second hall/









www.onassis.gr

http://www.architecture-studio.fr/

:dance::dance:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The Onassis Foundation announced the acquisition of a painting by El Greco in order to be exhibited at the Home of Letters and Fine Arts when it will be finished. Currently the significant artwork is being exhibited at the National Gallery of Greece until the inauguration of the new cultural venue in 2010.


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

systema magicum said:


> The Onassis Foundation announced the acquisition of a painting by El Greco in order to be exhibited at the Home of Letters and Fine Arts when it will be finished. Currently the significant artwork is being exhibited at the National Gallery of Greece until the inauguration of the new cultural venue in 2010.


Great news....El Greco ..by far one the greatest painters worldwide...
Upload a pic of the painting please...from Onassis foundation press realises.....i cant cause my upload site has a problem....:nuts:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.onassis.gr/fullstory.php?lang=en&id=261

Alexander Onassis Foundation purchases El Greco Masterpiece
23/10/2008

The Board of the Alexander S. Onassis Public Benefit Foundation has purchased a 57 X 76,3 cm oil on canvas painting by Cretan-born, Renaissance Master, El Greco. The painting was sold to the Foundation by a New York City dealer in the Fall of 2008. The Coronation of the Virgin is a study of a painting decorating the dome of the Illescas monastery in Toledo, Spain. Dating from El Greco’s mature years (1603-1605), the oval-shaped painting is vibrant with atmospheric light, featuring multiple hues of blue, white, yellow and red.

The Coronation of the Virgin is on temporary display at the Greek National Gallery, joining three other El Greco works, the Burial of Christ (1568-1570), one of the most characteristic works from the Venetian period of the artist, Saint Peter (1600-1607), and Concert of the Angels (1608-1614).
The Foundation intends to display the Coronation of the Virgin in the exhibition hall of the “Onassis House of Arts and Letters” the 18.000 sq m cultural venue currently under construction and planned to open in 2010. The “Onassis House of Arts and Letters” will provide Greek artists with a fully equipped cultural center where their work can be presented. The new cultural venue will also offer journalists, critics and cultural managers an opportunity to become acquainted with the work of Greek artists.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The Coronation of the Virgin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, some of the pics look like paintings!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the photos systema.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Onassis Big Fat Modern Greek Theatres

Published on 15-10-2008 by Skyscrapernews.com 
One of the latest projects of one of the largest charitable organisations in the world is approaching completion in the Greek capital of Athens.

The Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts stands on Syngrou Avenue and is intended as the centrepoint of the Alexander S. Onassis Foundation, the body which controls the famous shipping fortune.

Having been designed by Architecture Studio with an exceptionally lavish budget, the Foundation hope to create what will be a building with incredible specifications and a leading modern cultural jewel for Athens.

In an attempt to mirror the minimalism that is so popular in Greek architecture, what the architects have done is take a rectangular external frame and set thin horizontal bands of marble over it creating a louvred impression in front of the external glazing. Behind this and only partially visible are the performance halls of the building which are wrapped in a bronze coloured shell.

Adding to the monumental scale of the building are the actual dimensions which fill an entire 3,000 square metre block of Athens on Syngrou Avenue.

Inside will be a 900 seat amphitheatre, the second largest in Athens, with a multipurpose stage, a secondary 220 seat hall, 700 sq m of space for exhibitions, an open air theatre, an electronic library, a professional recording studio, a restaurant that comes complete with an open-air section for various artistic events and a basement parking garage for cars.

Work hasn't exactly progressed quickly on the project though thanks to changes in the design and contractual delays. The foundations were originally laid in 2000 but the final opening of the Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts occur in 2010, a full decade after work began. 
http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1808


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have grown to really like this building. I think it is superb to the eye. 
The problem however is that the blocky wall to wall architecture of Athens detracts from the form of this building IMO.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There is some good progress in the building... that include cladding and interior works (as i can see from outside). Pics coming soon


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

cant wait for the pics!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pics from yesterday:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow very nice... :cheers:



systema magicum said:


> A new cultural venue in Athens is under construction this period.
> 
> a presentation of the project from:
> http://www.onassis.gr/sectpage_prn.php?lang=en&id=7
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

some recent pictures:


----------



## the daydreamer (Feb 23, 2009)

Progress in July 2009 (photos from user marcb @amk.gr)










These marble louvers all around the building are really nice:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

seems great...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have also few new photos about Onassis Home of Letters... i will post them soon
BTW is any change (talking about me) to take some interior photos?


----------



## the daydreamer (Feb 23, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I have also few new photos about Onassis Home of Letters... i will post them soon
> BTW is any change (talking about me) to take some interior photos?


You mean chance?  No, I don't think so... But if you have time you could go over there and ask a security guard.
Go on Christos, we want the new photos :banana:


----------

